# Schlammsauger für Hochdruckreiniger - Erfahrungen?



## berndalbert (8. Aug. 2018)

Hallo an Alle, 

ich bin noch recht neu hier - Bei Gelegenheit werde ich auch den Teich posten, das ist aber noch ein wenig Arbeit (Ausmessen und Bilder machen und so) - dauert daher noch ein wenig. 

Ich hatte an ein paar Stellen über einen Schlammsauger zum Anschluss an den Hochdruckreiniger gelesen.

Sowas hier:







Da wir einen guten Hochdruckreiniger haben (Kärcher K7 compact) - wäre das eventuell eine Alternative zum Pondovacs und Co. ?

Wer hat damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht? Kann jemand das Ding empfehlen? 

Abgesaugtes soll im Garten landen. Max. Teichtiefe ca. 1,60m.

Grüsse
berndalbert


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2018)

Sowas gibt es auch im Poolbereich und da wird nur der Gartenschlauch angesetzt. 
In meinen Augen aber keine Alternative für einen richtigen Schlammsauger, da hier Frischwasser gleich mal mit rausgeführt wird zum Garten gießen. Wärend bei einem Schlammsauger nur der Schlamm mit etwas Teichwasser raus geht. Auffüllen musst du nachher mit beiden Systemen. 
Besser als ein Schlammsauger oder so ein Teil wie von dir genannt, ist natürlich ein bessere Filteranlage mit entsprechender Pumpenleistung so das im Teich gar kein Schmodder zum abliegen kommt. 
Verschmolzene Grüße


----------



## berndalbert (8. Aug. 2018)

bis jetzt lebt unser Teich seit ca. 30 Jahren nur mit einem Wasserfall und ohne irgendeinen Filter ...

hm ... und der Hochdruckreiniger zieht bis zu 600l/h ... daran hatte ich noch nicht gedacht ... evt. aber auch vernachlässigbar ... der Garten ist gross


----------



## samorai (8. Aug. 2018)

Hi!
Der Pondovac 3 zieht ein 300l Fass in etwa 10 Minuten leer, ohne Vorsatz-Düse.
Und den kanste auch für dein Pool nutzen.


----------



## koiteich1 (9. Aug. 2018)

Ich hatte so ein Teil mal an meinem alten Teich benutzt und war sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. 
Saugt den ganzen Schlamm Algen usw.
Ist eine sehr gute Lösung zum reinigen.


----------



## berndalbert (10. Aug. 2018)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte so ein Teil mal an meinem alten Teich benutzt und war sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. Saugt den ganzen Schlamm Algen usw.



Aha. Eine erste positive Rückmeldung!


----------



## Lion (10. Aug. 2018)

hallo berndalbert,
das ganze bassiert auf das venturi prinzip.
Du kannst den Schlauch zu einem Siebfilter (oder Filter deiner Wahl) leiten, der Schlamm bleibt hängen und
das Wasser wird wieder zum Teich zurückgeführt. 
Das Venturi prinzip funktioniert ganz gut und es gibt da noch weitaus günstigere Variationen die einfach nur
mit einem __ Wasserschlauch funktionieren, also mit dem Druck der Wasserleitung.
Aber im Prinzip, ist jede Teichreinigung ob mit Schlammsauger oder was auch immer eine
Zeitraubende Arbeit.
Muss aber von Zeit zu Zeit gemacht werden, am besten regelmäßig und 1mal im Jahr.
Viel Spaß wünscht Léon


----------



## berndalbert (15. Aug. 2018)

Die letzten 30 Jahre beschränkte sich das Reinigen auf Pflanzen entfernen. Jetzt soll da definitiv eine Runde Schlamm raus ...


----------



## Lion (16. Aug. 2018)

berndalbert schrieb:


> Die letzten 30 Jahre beschränkte sich das Reinigen auf Pflanzen entfernen. Jetzt soll da definitiv eine Runde Schlamm raus ...



ein paar fotos wären gut und Informationen über den Teich bräuchte man schon.

wieviel ltr. Inhalt
Folien Teich oder ............
ob Tiere oder nur Pflanzenteich

Nach 30 Jahre Schlamm-Ansammlung wäre eine manuelle Reinigung sinnvoll oder
evtl. ein Prof. Schlammsauger mieten, bin aber skeptisch.

Bin neugierig.

VG. Léon


----------



## berndalbert (12. Okt. 2018)

Für Teichinfos und so muss ich wohl mal einen eigenen Thread aufmachen ... Da gescheite Bilder hin zu bekommen, ist gar nicht so leicht. 

Grob gesagt: 10x12m eher rundlich, Tiefen bis 1,60m, Folienteich mit Haufenweise Kieselsteinen - früher Forellen über Jahre, aber schon mindestens 10 Jahre fischfrei. Wasserfall über Tauchpumpe - ansonsten Null(!) Filtertechnik oder irgendwas. 

Der Schlammsauger ist seit heute da und saugt auch wirklich gut was weg ... 

Die Tauchpumpe im Anschluss schafft leider den Dreck nicht weg und verstopft immerzu... 
Die Idee war: 5m Schlauch am Schlammsauger, in eine Mülltonne und von da mit der Tauchpumpe und bis zu 25m (35mm) Schlauch den Krams in den Garten verteilen

Und die Wassermengen sind wirklich enorm ;-)

Ergo: Ich glaube, ich brauche einen Filter ... gibt es Vorschläge für einfachste Bau- oder Kaufart?


----------



## berndalbert (12. Okt. 2018)

hm - hier mal zumindest ein Bild ...

 

das war im September 

Ist aus dem ersten Stock heraus fotografiert ... Hab versucht die teils verdeckte Uferlinie kenntlich zu machen

In welchem Thread würde ich denn eine Teichvorstellung machen? Naturnahe Teiche?


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Okt. 2018)

*Ja!   *


----------

